# NOTD: Sally Hansen's Flirt + Big Money- Sponging Mani



## kellabella (Jan 10, 2012)

I used *Sally Hansen's Xtreme Wear in Flirt *as the base,  it's a nice rich burgundy color with a subtle tint of purple. It's a great color for fall or winter. The other color is also from *Sally Hansen,* its called *Big Money* and its from their *Gem Crush *line. *Big Money *is a fine gold glitter with large light purple glitter. It's gorgeous and the gold &amp; purple glittermatches the burgundy nicely.





I decided to just use Big Money on the tips instead of over the whole nail so I used a regular makeup sponge and dabbed the glitter on the tips. Then went back a second time and dabbed the very top of the tips again so it would have that gradient/faded look but as you can see I failed at that part. lol. I need to practice that whole gradient look.









As if that wasn't enough, I was looking through my basket of endless nail gems, stickers, rhinestones, ect. I have so many that i forget about and hardly use. I found these little gold stars that I thought would look cool with the gold glitter. I placed two of them on my ring finger, nice little extra touch.
 


      


 
Here's a swatch of Sally Hansen's Gem Crush Big Money. You can see the large purple flex of gliter
 



 
 
_Let me know what you guys think!!_
_xoxo_


----------



## Dinitchka (Jan 10, 2012)

I love it!!!  Very creative and unique.

When my nail tech (now friend) did nails, she always put embellishments on my index fingers and ring fingers. I would let her do what ever she wanted. She was quite creative. I had tons of pics of her designs on my nails, on MySpace. Since I had not logged on to MySpace in over a year, I lost all those pics (my computer died). *sad face*


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2012)

Seriously, those look hot. Nice work!


----------



## leah970 (Jan 10, 2012)

That is awesome! I think you did a great job! And gave me some new ideas!


----------



## katana (Jan 10, 2012)

Very pretty!! You did an awesome job, that shade of polish is gorgeous and it looks great with the glitter tips!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jan 10, 2012)

looove it!!


----------



## kellabella (Jan 20, 2012)

*Thanks everyone for you sweet comments!!!! I'm glad you like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)*

I haven't posted a NOTD on here since then (which was only a little over a week ago) lol but it seems like forever...

*I finally figured out how to do the water marbling technique. It definitely looks a lot easier than it is. I'm going to post the pictures tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))*


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 24, 2012)

gorgeous! I'm a little too obsessed with glitter polishes lol


----------

